# Xtra Cycle



## Llama (4 Dec 2008)

I have been looking at getting a utility bike to add to fleet. found the kit online for £310
http://www.zaynan.com/index.htm
- with a halfrauds Carrera Subway 1 - £184 or an Edinburgh bike co op revolution trailfinder £243.70
http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...QRY=C105&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c003155c002910

either that or the Kona Ute - the 2009 model looks good
http://www.konaworld.com/09_ute_uk.cfm

would this be better than the yuba mundo thing? anybody got an xtracycle? worth the money? or is a big trailer better?

Any thoughts appreciated!


----------



## Arch (4 Dec 2008)

With a limited experience of both Xtracycle and Yuba Mundo, I'd say it maybe depends on budget, and how much use you think it'll have, and whether you have a bike to fit the Xtracycle to...

The advantage of a trailer is that you can take it on and off easily, and just bung stuff in - on a longtail bike, you've got it on all the time (I know the XtraCycle comes off, but it's not a 5 minute job), with the resultant extra weight, whether you need it or not, and you have to have panniers or whatever to suit. On the other hand, a longtail is there and ready to go, and doesn't need hitching up and won't make your rig all that much wider.... 

Also, a trailer can be swapped from bike to bike if you have a household with multiple users of different sizes.

I don't know if that helps! Perhaps best to think about how often you'll need it. If every day, or other day, a longtail, if only every so often, a trailer. Also, what sort of thing are you thinking of carrying?


----------



## Llama (4 Dec 2008)

Thanks for your comments Arch - I was thinking of carrying the weeks shopping, garden waste, just moving stuff really - will investigate the trailer option further!


----------



## mickle (4 Dec 2008)

There are issues with the Kona Ute;

The bottom bracket is exceedingly high, I know not why.

The handleybars have a stupid bend which interferes with your knees on every corner and are weak and prone to bending.

The kickstand bracket weld on the one we have failed, although this may have been a one off issue and was covered by warranty.

It uses 700c wheels (or 29ers ). It wants 26 inch wheels.


----------



## Arch (5 Dec 2008)

Llama said:


> Thanks for your comments Arch - I was thinking of carrying the weeks shopping, garden waste, just moving stuff really - will investigate the trailer option further!



I think I'd go for a trailer for that stuff - a simple box on two wheels type - very easy to dump bags in. The only issue might be storage if you're very limited for space, but if you have a shed/garage to roll it into, that'll be fine. And if oyu have more than one bike in the household, get spare hitches, so that anyone can tow it.

If you go for one with a high hitch (attaches to the seat post), it's easier to wheel about off the bike and use as a trolley. A low hitch (attaches to chainstays or hub) may affect the ride less, but to be honest I've towed some pretty heavy loads in a high hitch trailer and not really noticed the effect too much (apart from the weight, of course).


----------



## Johnny Thin (15 Jan 2009)

I've been using an Xtracycle for a couple of years, it comes out quite regularly for trips to the dump or Wickes. The big advantage over a trailer is you can take long items like lumber or even another bike. It will comfortably take 2 or more awkwardly-shaped sacks or rubble or garden waste weighing 25kg each, the side flaps are very practical and are not "bags" as such.

As Arch says I don't have a MTB as a result as I'd never think of taking it off now. On a steel-framed MTB the whole thing weighs around 25kg but it's bomb-proof and I've done slower group rides on it - but you'd never be able to hop the front wheel.

I'm in Stourbridge if you ever want to check it out.


----------

